# 2 new 320gb drives=how much recording time?



## TT Doug (Jan 29, 2004)

Just ran Instacake on two 320 gb drives and installed them in the TiVo. System information screen says up to 567 hours. Is this the correct number? For some reason I was expecting a little more.

Unit is a HDVR2.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

For a DTivo, figure about .875 hours per gig. 

.875 x 640= 560hrs.


----------



## TT Doug (Jan 29, 2004)

SteelersFan said:


> For a DTivo, figure about .875 hours per gig.
> 
> .875 x 640= 560hrs.


Thanks!


----------

